# Anyone do a medicated cycle without down reg?



## Michelle71 (Dec 18, 2008)

For all my previous FETs I have always had a depot injection to down regulate. However, I was wondering if it was possible to just begin with Oestrogen when my period arrives. ( I still ovulate but very randomly)


Thanks


----------



## mierran (Apr 24, 2009)

Congratulations on your little girl, and thankyou for posting this.  I hope you get some info from those ladies who've done it. I know it can be done through reading some fet diaries eg cute little pumpkin.

I would also like to go down this road when i go back for my frosties as i dont react well to down regs. 

It may also be worth posting on the serum thread and the de sections. I know serum do what they call augmented natural cycles. 

Good luck getting more info. 

X x


----------



## frogspawn (Nov 18, 2011)

hI
I am starting a FET cycle in the next few days (as soon as AF arrives). I wil be using HRT patches and pessaries only - not sure but i think i start on day 2 and have a scan around day 14, with transfer a few days later if all well.

Hope this helps

Jess


----------



## fat_cassy (Jun 24, 2012)

I too am doing a medicated FET with no down reg.

Day 1 of AF I called clinic.
Day 2 start Prognova tablets (hrt)
Day 10 Scan to check lining thickness
Day 18 Blood Test
Day 19 start pessaries 
Day 23 Blast transfer.

Hope this helps


----------

